# Black Library: There and Back Again…with Laurie Goulding



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

https://trackofwords.wordpress.com/...ry-there-and-back-again-with-laurie-goulding/

Saw this interview pop up on Facebook earlier, good interview and a look at what happened at Black Library/Games Worshop


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

He brings up many of my irks with the development of the companies, all from overbloating with Limited Edition to hardbacks ruining the conversations online. Really interesting look into the machinery!


----------

